# Riley has a bare spot revealing red skin....



## rileyk (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey guys, 
So a few days i noticed Riley began licking himself on his left backside near his tail and back leg. And now I noticed theres a bare spot without any hair, its fully not visible but when you brush away the hair beside it you could see his red skin. 
Has anyone had a problem like this? Could it be an allergic reaction to the shampoo weve been using? any suggestions would help 
thanks guys 
Picture is attached


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh geez, I'm not sure. But it must be bothering him. If it were me, I would make a vet appointment. I am sure they will be able to tell you straight away, what is causing that.

So sorry for you both, and hope you get the answers you need you so and your baby feel better.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

It could be an allergic reaction to something or a hotspot i think. I would take him to the vet and get it checked out.


----------



## rileyk (Jun 17, 2010)

Whats a "hotspot"


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I've never seen that before.......definitely take him to the vet as he may need antibiotics.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

rileyk said:


> Whats a "hotspot"


 
Here is what I found by googling

Hot spots - What is a "hot spot"?

But honestly, it's best your baby is seen by a vet. It could be anything, but I am sure treatable, and the only way to have that done, is taking your baby to the vet.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh yes, yes indeed - the vet will be able to help you straight away. Oh my, that must burn for the little guy.

We all know that when we have chapped hands, lips or face how that burns terribly - he must be licking in hopes to relieve the pain/burning.

Thank G-d that you’re such a good parent and that you'll be taking him to the vets.

Do let us know how things work out please -

Best of luck,

Allie


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Sometimes it can be a reaction to some vaccines. Was he vaccinated recently?

I learned it the hard way: 2 years ago my Pup who is 6 lbs was vaccinated and I idn't think about for a while until after about 3 weeks later she started becoming bold on the side of the leg. I took her to the Vet, they took a biopsy of the skin (had to put her under anastesia of course). 

The finding was that it was an over reaction to too much of a high doze of vaccine.


I learned my lesson and from now on, when we go for vaccination, I ask the attendant to measure the vaccine according to my pup's weight. If you don't tell them, the attendant at the vet just inject equal amount to each dog, regardless of the weight and that is when a reaction occurs. 

Maybe your pup is having a vaccine reaction?!?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My first thought was possible reaction to vaccine. However,I feel 'guess-work' isn't getting to the real cause and a vet should examine and diagnose the problem.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

LAKEL.AMBERT said:


> We called the vet. and they told us not to bathe her until the stitches were removed, so I wiped her down with a wash rag. It helped remove a little dirt she still stunk.


Here we go again - same post in numerous threads no matter the topic - note the ad in the signature. I've reported it.

Linda

ETA: Sorry, I first meant to say that I hope you have this checked by a vet and you can find an answer to what's going on and that your baby will be okay. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## DenaBear07 (Aug 7, 2007)

Has your dog been scooting? His anal glands should be checked.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no! I hope he's been checked by now. Any update?


----------

